# How much soap in a pringles can???



## kidsngarden

I've never made soap in a pringles can, but thought I'd try to make some cute gifts for the family. then if I like the round stuff I will make some round soaps with a pvc mold for selling.

So what weight of oils are you using and what's your discount if you are discounting the liquid?

any tips on pringles can molds would be great!


----------



## Linda Carney

Bethany it can't be that hard. Go to the sage and use the Wal-Mart recipe or another one that you like -- plug in your regular numbers for the oils you want to use and then use the reduce the recipe option at the bottom. Fill the can with water to figure how many oz. you will want your batch to be. I think it would be easier to just pour excess from a batch you are already using to the pringle can. I've never used the pringle cans, but think that mineral oil would be what you would use to coat the tubes. As far as discounting, I use the low end of the recommendation and can usually unmold my pvc in 18 hours using the Wal-Mart recipe. --Linda


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

I make ten pounds of soap at a time. A normal sized Pringles can is more than 1/6th of that....lol
I just pour my MM bars first and put the rest into Pringles cans.
You can put a quick spray of Pam. Remember not to fill it completely to the top though. You'll need some space to get a knife to cut and start the peeling process.


----------



## Amanda Lee

I have never thought about using a Pringles can! I will have to try that...Thanks.

Do a search on how to find volume of a cylinder.

The way I find volume of a box is Height x Length x Width x .4 = will give you how much soap the box (square or rectangle shape) will hold.

OR 
Weight the empty can...
Fill it up with water to the height you want your soap and weight the can. Which is a much easier way! 
Amanda Lee


----------

